# grounding electrode conductor



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

250.62


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

The EGC can be insulate, covered* or bare.

Covered is a plastic jacket with no voltage rating.

Sri:

As for not having a NEC, I guess I am a NUT, bu I have one in the bathroom, one in the bedroom, one next to this laptop, one in the truck and one in my office and one in the office bathroom. Still trying to figure out where my next book should go. Oh and I am BY NO WAY anything near a code expert. But those guys do exist here.


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

*Errata*

brian john:

Which printing do you have? 

There were some embarrassing errors in the 1 st printing, and some in the 2nd printing.

I have not looked over on www.nfpa.org for any new lists of errors or so called errata.


----------

